# Diamond - My elderly dad's - should we put ourselves also on deed?



## LifeSVacationer (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi All - we have been enjoying my elderly father's two timeshares for the past 9 years that he's been living with us.  

He owns:

Diamond Resorts, that gives 9300 points every other year. (~800 maint. fee).
VRI one that gives us week 35 in Winner's Circle, in San Diego CA every year.  (~850 maint. fee)
We no longer live in California, but have been trading in the timeshares to stay at places in the Mid-Atlantic region.  We've made many wonderful memories.  We have an upgraded membership that we pay to Interval International as well, so we can get short stays.

Dad is getting very elderly and we are discussing if we should keep one, both, or none of these timeshares. So the conundrum is do we keep what he already has, and add me to the deed, or do we let them slip when he passes and search for maybe something that is better. It does seem weird that our resort is across the country and we never go there anymore. And I wonder if we can do better financially with a better deal, buying something used.

The pros, (vs staying at a hotel):

We have 4 kids and are used to our space - timeshares provide much more space than a similarly priced hotel (we calculated cost using maint fee, interval membership and exchange fees etc...)
We have a sensitive diet, and so need to cook when we vacation
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Duh (Sep 26, 2022)

It's really up to whether you find value in those resorts or not. If you can afford the ongoing financial commitment and enjoy the resorts, then keep them. If you have no plans to utilize the Cali resort, you can drop it if you want or if it's a good exchanger, then keep it. Diamond has resorts all around so that's a good one to keep if it works for you.


----------



## LifeSVacationer (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.  Let me clarify and rephrase a bit, since we are on the Diamond part of the forum.  Dad bought in when it was still Monarch.  Then, it got acquired by Diamond.  We have been using it to trade into Interval, and it's been great.  However, we don't know a whole lot about how it stacks up to other timeshares.  Kind of excited about the Hilton purchase, but I guess it's a wait and see.

So the thing we are trying to decide is do we transfer the Diamond into our names, or is it better to spend a bit and buy a different resort line either from folks here or some other used timeshare deal.

Ideally, we'd love to not have to pay Interval each year and exchange fees etc... But if there is a resort line that trades well to Interval or RCI, we'd consider that.

Any ideas - are you all happy with your Diamond resorts?


----------



## Duh (Nov 6, 2022)

There really isn't a need to put yourself on the deed at this time. When he passes, assuming no there are no other heirs, it will automatically pass to you, if you want it. Or you can decline that part of the inheritance if you wish. Why pay money now for something that will happen pretty much free of charge down the road. And maybe by then you will have decided you don't want to keep it.

As for your question about the resorts, I've been an owner for almost 34 years now. I, personally, am happy with the resorts and there are several I visit quite often. It helps that I live within an 8 hour drive of almost 20 of the resorts (and the closest is only 30 min away) so it depends on how useful they are to you depending on how far away you are from them.


----------



## Duh (Nov 6, 2022)

Repeat due to slow Internet or server issue.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2022)

LifeSVacationer said:


> Hi All - we have been enjoying my elderly father's two timeshares for the past 9 years that he's been living with us.
> 
> He owns:
> 
> ...


I second the comments up a couple of posts re: waiting until the time when the TSs could pass to you at no cost- if at all. You are under no obligation to accept any bequest. Just have the Personal representative (or their attorney) write to the TS company and say no heir is willing to accept the TS- if this is your wish.

As to your 'Pros' above, these are the things we all value about TSs in general. Diamond has no monopoly on good size units with kitchens. Don't they have lower cost internal exchanges so you don't have to go through II? They have numerous resorts in the Eastern quadrant of the US where you go to without worrying about the California based one.  I own at a resort in Arizona where I have never spent a single night, and have used internal exchanges all over the country and world.

Good luck resolving your dilemma.

Jim


----------

